# Cocina electrica fallas constantes



## idontcar3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Saludos amigos del foro.. antes que nada

si este tema no es adecuado para esta seccion informenmelo

ahora si..

resulta que aca donde vivo (conserjeria de edificio) en mi recamara habia una fuga de gas de cocina (con razon estoy loco O.O) y decidieron simplemente cerrar la toma principal de gas que venia aca y llevamos mas de medio año cocinando en cocina electrica.

esta al cabo de cierto tiempo.. supongo que se calienta demasiado y se derrite el conector, tanto como de la cocina como del tomacorrientes, por tanto saltan las chispas de infinitos colores hasta que se chamuzca todo..

mi madre siempre compra conectores de 2A pero nada funciona..

mi suposicion es esa.. se calienta demasiado el conector.. se derrite.. corto.. chispas 

ud que opinan?..

Datos de la cocina electrica 

```
Marca: Termoluz
Modelo TE2P
Voltios: 120
Vatios (watts): 2000
Frecuencia 60 Hz
```

PD1: no encuentro los datos exactos de mi sistema electrico pero dessde peque siempre recuerdo que se dicen 110 volts

PD2: podra ser que kilovatico se enojo conmigo?


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2010)

> mi madre siempre compra conectores de 2A pero nada funciona..


Segun las especificaciones de tu cocina, esta necesita 16A,.... normal que se queme y demas.

Instala una base de enchufe acorde con ese amperaje.

Saludos.


----------



## idontcar3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Segun las especificaciones de tu cocina, esta necesita 16A,.... normal que se queme y demas.
> ...



ooh muchas gracias electronec.. pero dime.. como saca Ud este calculo par alos 16A?

y otra cosa.. no importa el conector de la pared?.. digo.. hoy compro un conector macho apra la cocina de esos 16A pero tambn necesitare uno para la pared?


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2010)

> pero dime.. como saca Ud este calculo par alos 16A?


Fórmula básica y elemental:  W=V*I -----► I=W/V ------► I=2000/120  -----► 16,66A



> y otra cosa.. no importa el conector de la pared?.. digo.. hoy  compro un  conector macho apra la cocina de esos 16A pero tambn necesitare uno  para la pared?


Perdona mi regionalismo. Aqui en España llamamos base de enchufe  precisamente a lo que tu haces referencia.
Ambas partes son igual de importantes, asi como la instalación de cable  que tengas en tu casa. Asegúrate que por lo menos, tus conductores sean  de 2,5 mm + Toma de Tierra. y que el interruptor de corte y protección  tambien soporte los 16A.
En el mercado encontraras estas bases de 16A, 20A y 25A.
Te aconsejaria que pusieras la de 20A mas que nada para curarte en  salud.

Saludos.


----------



## idontcar3 (Jul 20, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Fórmula básica y elemental:  W=V*I -----► I=W/V ------► I=2000/120  -----► 16,66A
> 
> Perdona mi regionalismo. Aqui en España llamamos base de enchufe  precisamente a lo que tu haces referencia.
> ...



aca utilizamos el tipico "griton"







al hembra generalemnte le hacemos referencia como tomacorrientes ("de la pared") y al macho como "enchufe"

el que ud hace referencia se utiliza aca en unidades de aire aocnidcionado que utilizan 220 volts.

asi que retomando..

cambio tanto el de la pared como el de el cable que viene de la cocina por unos de 20A?


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2010)

> cambio tanto el de la pared como el de el cable que viene de la cocina  por unos de 20A?



Correcto.

Saludos.


----------



## idontcar3 (Jul 20, 2010)

muchas gracias señor electronec.. nunca me había preocupado por los vatios por eso no conocía la formula elemental.. gracias por todo


----------



## Electronec (Jul 20, 2010)

De nada.


----------

